# Windows 8 Bugs



## Ultimate117 (Jan 6, 2012)

After testing the dev preview of Windows 8, I noticed that when in Firefox, sometimes the orange dropdown menu in the upper left, and some other areas, will randomly change colors. Kind of an amusing bug. 

Anyone feel like sharing some other bugs?

Ultimate


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Could be interesting or, as tyou say, amusing. But with the Beta to be released shortly, it would probably be of little importance - but who knows?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

My computer freezes _every_ time it comes out of sleep, and Firefox doesn't work at all i'll take a screen shot.


----------



## Lusi123 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think it is a serious bug. I am not agreeing with *Ultimate117* . ajkane's issue is very important. 
But I hope these bugs will be fixed soon.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The "bugs" won't be fixed at least until the operating system has been designed and finished. It won't be released for a long time yet and it is still in the planning stage.

It will be built around the well-designed and solid Vista kernel, so compatibility with previous software should be good. I've installed a lot of Vista and 7 programs in the preview and they run fine.

Even with the preview, though, Windows Update will help address some problems that people encounter, though the number of updates will be obviously limited.

I reduced the RAM to 1 GB for this test (running from an external drive, USB 2.0) and it still seems to run well, but slower. It should run very well on 2 GB's or more (if the preview is any real indication).


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

"The "bugs" won't be fixed at least until the operating system has been designed and finished. It won't be released for a long time yet and it is still in the planning stage."

Agreed wholeheartedly! At this stage, not too much can be considered as a bug.
fwiw. I have 18 programs running, previously from Windows 7 and two from XP. All installed and ran without incident.
IE10 gave me some problems, so I am using FF as my primary - no problems so far. "Sleep" is my normal offline mode - no problems there either.


----------



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

Elvandil said:


> It will be built around the well-designed and solid Vista kernel, so compatibility with previous software should be good. I've installed a lot of Vista and 7 programs in the preview and they run fine.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do you know if Adobe CS4 will run on Windows 8? If not I will be sticking with Windows 7.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

chartwise said:


> Elvandil said:
> 
> 
> > It will be built around the well-designed and solid Vista kernel, so compatibility with previous software should be good. I've installed a lot of Vista and 7 programs in the preview and they run fine.
> ...


----------



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

Elvandil said:


> chartwise said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows yet. It isn't finished by a long shot. But you should always run versions of software that are designed for the OS you are using.
> ...


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

_*"It will be built around the well-designed and solid Vista kernel, so compatibility with previous software should be good."*_
Not at all doubting your word, but have you a reference for that, which I could read?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

I have another bug to share, I cant change my password! In win 7 control panel or in the metro settings!


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll show the metro one once I restart my computer later.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

davehc said:


> _*"It will be built around the well-designed and solid Vista kernel, so compatibility with previous software should be good."*_
> Not at all doubting your word, but have you a reference for that, which I could read?


I'll look around, Dave. I actually came to this conclusion from using it (it is structured almost identically to 7/Vista), from the fact that the kernel was so successful in 7, the fact that they don't rewrite kernels very often (only twice since Windows 95, that I know of), and so, it is possible, though unlikely, that it has a different kernel. Probably the most likely of all is that it is a partial rewrite. But then, they almost never talk in detail about their kernels (I hear the kernel guys have their own entrance and never associate with other employees, use numbers instead of names, and have a GPS chip implanted in an inoperable region of their brains).  I could be completely wrong, or the absolute, last, final, terminal decision may not even have been made. So, doubt away!

Ultimately, it probably makes little difference. But whatever is new, considering the success of the Vista kernel, is most likely tied to its being used on phones, too. It may require some mods for that unless they were already pre-engineered.

Discussion here


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

LOL. I am a dedicated doubter, Van. Bear with me!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The times they've actually rewritten the kernel from scratch may not even exist. It isn't something they would do to kill a Saturday afternoon. I suspect that even 7 and 8 have a lot of code from the original NT kernel that has never changed since the beginning. Most changes probably occur to support new types of hardware or security since most anything else can be tweaked in the shell.

But I'm not willing to bet the farm on anything. Maybe the outhouse. But considering the secrecy attached to everything-kernel, the majority of people working for MS probably have less information on this stuff than we do. Only the structure of NTFS even comes close. I'm still pretty convinced that the development of the NTFS-3g driver had a lot of serendipity involved, and just, plain luck. Not only would detailed knowledge of NTFS expose details about the kernel, but if its structure were known, its security features, such as they are, would be next to worthless. There were some strange delays and time bumps in the releases of NTFS-3g, and though it works remarkably well now, it still lacks many features, just the thing that pure luck would give you that true knowledge wouldn't. Trial-and-error works as well as knowledge if pursued with gusto.


----------



## GardenLadyToo (Jan 12, 2012)

Look, we all need to face that, though Microsoft dominates the field, Apple stuff costs many $$$$$.

My "favorite" MS bug was way back when they went from DOS 3.2 to DOS 3.3, without telling you that your DOS 3.2 backups would not run on 3.3 Since those were the days of the 5-1/2" single sided-double-density floppy disk, most large files and databases were saved as backups on a series of floppies.

To say it was a pain to set up a dual boot back in those days is a serious understatement.

So that still holds my personal record for worst-ever Microsoft bug!


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

ajkane said:


> I'll show the metro one once I restart my computer later.


I can't show you the metro one because I just got a nasty rootkit so I decided just to install windows 7 instead of trying to repair the damage. Sorry.


----------



## SalieriM (Feb 7, 2012)

Elvandil, I am not sure of what you think the Windows kernel is. Regardless, the kernel has undergone tremendous changes from Vista to Windows 7, and from there to Windows 8. But I am not sure of what your concerns are in respects to it.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think Elvandil is "concerned" His last post, if that is what you are referring to, was a response to a very brief exchange of views, between he and I.


----------

